
Google Claims 'Quantum Supremacy' - mehrdadn
https://fortune.com/2019/09/20/google-claims-quantum-supremacy/
======
core-questions
Seems to me the thrust of the actual paper is:

> To demonstrate quantum supremacy, we compare our quantum processor against
> state-of-the-art classical computers in the task of sampling the output of a
> pseudo-random quantum circuit

So it's better at being itself than a classical computer simulating itself. I
suppose this is _something_, but there's no demonstrable business value to
doing that.

------
_red
Quote:

> The experiment described in the paper sampled randomly generated numbers
> produced through a specialized scenario involving quantum phenomena.

Why even write that sentence? It literally means nothing. From a tech
perspective, it makes me completely doubt both the authors competency and
googles supposed claim. It sounds alot like modern snake-oil salesmanship.

